# So I F'ed up already and bought a POS bike...



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

(*Warning*: this got a little long. Jump to end for my question).

Well I caught the mountain biking bug badly. I was dying to get my own set-up and get on the trail this spring. Sooooo I began searching the interwebs for a bike I could afford (recent college grad so the options were extremely limited). Before finding this awesome site and learning what type of bike I should have been looking for I found the Gravity FSX 1.0 full-suspension bike for $250. A bikesdirect.com made bike. I made a spur of the moment purchase...and upon further review it was a bone headed move. Bike spec are here:

Gravity FSX 1.0 - NOW with 24 speed Shimano shifting technology
uses an Advanced aluminum frame that features CantiBeam SinglePivot Technology

+ REAR adjustable coil-over cartridge
+ Advanced Suspension Fork with adjustable preload

FSX Full Suspension mountain bikes feature Advanced Aluminum frames with a Hydroformed tubes, advanced CantiBeam single-pivot rear suspension and trail-ready geometry.

Features
Powerful disc brakes and wide range Shimano 24 speed drivetrain for smooth shifting on rough terrain. The plush Suntour suspension fork further smooths the terrain. Adjustable preload provides maximum efficiency.

Incredibly specified with precision Shimano Acera rear derailleur, tough SunTour Cranks, strong Double-wall rim wheels, Powerful Disc brakes, Adjustable Suspension fork.

I already am in love with the sport and am kicking myself for the purchase. *My question is should i just ride it for this (my first) season then look into a quality used HT...or would I be able to slowly replace parts on it until I have something worth riding*? The $$ is my problem. Help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

ride it like you stole it , and save some coin till you find your next bike


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

How does it ride?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

You can make some upgrades to the bike and take them with you to the next bike, assuming you stay with the same size bike (ie saddle, wheels, pedals, handle bar, grips). If you move from a 26 to a 29er, then no. Otherwise, ride the heck out of it and enjoy it.

Edit: FWIW, I learned (and happily rode) on an MTB that was much worse than this.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

TBarnaby said:


> How does it ride?


It seems decent. Then again, I have no point of reference beyond BMX bikes when I was a kid and beach cruisers...so who knows for sure. But it feel ok to me the one time I rode it on some minor trails.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't know the FSX 1.0 only costs $250. Bought it used? (of course)

Seriously, why are you kicking yourself? Is the bike breaking down regularly? Have you already reached the limits of its design and find it doesn't ride all that pleasant? Did someone tell you that you made a bonehead move? Are all the blingy bikes on MTBR getting to you?

Sure, the $250 you spent might have gone better toward a decent used hard tail as a $329 (new list price on BD site) full suspension bike is pretty much only a hair thin cut over a Walmart bike. But, you have what you have and if it is getting you out on dirt, helping you develop riding skills and putting a grin on your face (even if it's hidden by the brown bag), then as said, ride it like a rental. Okay, maybe go a little easier on it. Repair/adjust only the things as needed but don't spend any significant money on upgrades as that bike is most certainly not worth them. Learn how to wrench on your own bike with this one. Enjoy it for what it is and save $$ toward a better bike.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> I didn't know the FSX 1.0 only costs $250. Bought it used? (of course)
> 
> Seriously, why are you kicking yourself? Is the bike breaking down regularly? Have you already reached the limits of its design and find it doesn't ride all that pleasant? Did someone tell you that you made a bonehead move? Are all the blingy bikes on MTBR getting to you?
> 
> Sure, the $250 you spent might have gone better toward a decent used hard tail as a $329 (new list price on BD site) full suspension bike is pretty much only a hair thin cut over a Walmart bike. But, you have what you have and if it is getting you out on dirt, helping you develop riding skills and putting a grin on your face (even if it's hidden by the brown bag), then as said, ride it like a rental. Okay, maybe go a little easier on it. Repair/adjust only the things as needed but don't spend any significant money on upgrades as that bike is most certainly not worth them. Learn how to wrench on your own bike with this one. Enjoy it for what it is and save $$ toward a better bike.


Hahaha I think you hit the nail on the head with this one. You are completely right. Got it super lightly used...basically new. I have already started tinkering with it (brakes were squealing a bit and I now know how to fix/adjust manual disk breaks) and the one time I had it out on some small hometown trails I was having a blast. The post came out of a bit of frustration...heard a lot of negative talk on the forum when I searched the bike/brand name. I'll be using it as my training wheels for the foreseeable future or until it stops rolling. Thanks for the help man. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

thebub321 said:


> It seems decent. Then again, I have no point of reference beyond BMX bikes when I was a kid and beach cruisers...so who knows for sure. But it feel ok to me the one time I rode it on some minor trails.


It actually may be the best bike for you right now then. There are many variables to bikes that you may not be in tune with yet. Riding a less expensive bike could have saved you a bundle over a more expensive bike with the same "flaws" and shinier parts.

Take note of what you feel is not perfect for you on the bike when you ride. Fitment is paramount to riding well and pain free for most. Once you get this one dialed in and feel you can justify a more costly ride, take what you've learned and get one that addresses all of the shortfalls of this one(provided there are any). If it were me, I would replace parts as they either fail or if I found a new part that closed that gap in something that didn't feel right.

My suggestion is to not get caught up in the "new parts is better parts" thing unless you know why you are replacing them. i.e. replacing a perfectly serviceable Acera RD for an XT because it's better. Now if you've found that you're not getting the shifting that you need/desire from that RD then maybe a replacement makes sense....otherwise don't sweat it.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

TBarnaby said:


> It actually may be the best bike for you right now then. There are many variables to bikes that you may not be in tune with yet. Riding a less expensive bike could have saved you a bundle over a more expensive bike with the same "flaws" and shinier parts.
> 
> Take note of what you feel is not perfect for you on the bike when you ride. Fitment is paramount to riding well and pain free for most. Once you get this one dialed in and feel you can justify a more costly ride, take what you've learned and get one that addresses all of the shortfalls of this one(provided there are any). If it were me, I would replace parts as they either fail or if I found a new part that closed that gap in something that didn't feel right.
> 
> My suggestion is to not get caught up in the "new parts is better parts" thing unless you know why you are replacing them. i.e. replacing a perfectly serviceable Acera RD for an XT because it's better. Now if you've found that you're not getting the shifting that you need/desire from that RD then maybe a replacement makes sense....otherwise don't sweat it.


Very true. Thanks for the awesome input. I am 6', pushing 6'1" and this bike is a 21". Technically I believe it is a proper size for me but riding it it feels a little big...next time I'd look into a 19". You are 100% right...I can use this as a measuring stick when I look into buying my next, more expensive bike. Thanks again, cheers!


----------



## lakenrockstar (Mar 5, 2012)

Ride the thing to the ground at this point. I started ou on a bike from target and I don't regret it at all. Riding that bike made me realize how much I love this sport and gave me the basics on how to rise correctly. I rode it for about 5 years until I recently went out and bought a nice mountain bike. This sport can definitely be expensive so learn everything on the bike you have and save money in case you want to upgrade in the future to a better bike. I wouldn't worry about upgrading, just fixing things as they break. Have fun on it and don't let anyone tell you that you shouldn't ride your current bike.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

In the same line as the other comments, i would ride it 'til it dies... it's usually not money well spent to upgrade a low-end bike, but riding this one will give you a feel for what you really want, and your choice will be that much more thought out the next time you shop around.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Its a bike. Bikesdirect bikes are very good per $. They do not disintegrate on a trail like some department store ones, though they are not for hacking. Ride it until you figure out how to spend more $$$ on a better one.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually not a bad looking bike, sure, its not a world cup bike, no "real" bling going on...so what, as long as your happy and it meets your needs NOW...just ride, save up as others have said, learn about where your skills are going and decide what your next bike might be from there...before you buy (unless you been MTB a gazzillion years and already have a good idea of your needs), research, research, research...then research a little more. You'll get there...oh yea, I came from BMX to, rode BMX for 25 years, retired 20" bikes 10 years ago.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

Again, thanks to all responding. The forum here at MTBR is really an awesome place. Lots of cool people.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

thebub321 said:


> Again, thanks to all responding. The forum here at MTBR is really an awesome place. Lots of cool people.


The best improvement for your bike that you can make now is to buy a good bike toolkit and learn to wrench it, adjust everything etc. Something like Nashbar Pro toolkit for $60 will serve you for years. Basic repair stand is a good, long term investment as well. Pays for itself in a couple self made tuneups. Gives you a very good perspective on what to look for when you will be getting a new one - and saves a lot of money and time.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Lets go Ride!


----------



## Kasub (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't let talk on an Internet forum discourage you. There are some on here that are terrible ambassadors of the sport. They don't realize that their elitist bullsh turns people away or like yourself makes folks second guess what should be a great thing. You have a bike now and with it comes a ticket to the most fun you can legally have. I rode the hell out of my trek 4100 for 8 solid years, the only thing that isn't stock is the crank. Don't worry about how much you spent and what could possibly be upgraded. I am thankful I didn't learn how to ride on a $1500 bike. When I clear a difficult section on my trek no one is thinking "well if I had that bike I could do that too." Like others have said, ride it until stuff starts breaking and then replace as needed. Who cares if a component weighs 450 grams more or forces you to learn how to make adjustments? I have lurked for a while and it seems some people have mountain bikes to take pictures of them and boast about how they lowered the bike weight from 26lbs to 24lbs by only spending $2500. Hopefully you didn't buy your bike so that you could do such things. If you did, well that's $250 down the toilet because very few people care about a FS that is less than $1500. But if you got it to ride and learn, jackpot!


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

To echo others comments: Just ride it.

Riding it for a year or so will give you a better idea of what you will want, so you won't end up regretting your purchase of a more expensive bike. 
Avoid 'upgrading' unless stuff breaks, because a lot of things (most things?) won't necessarily carry over to your next bike (ie, seatpost diameter may be different, front derailer mounting, fork dimensions). Upgrading is almost always going to be more expensive than just buying what you wanted in the first place.

Oh, and make sure to have plenty of fun outriding people on bikes that cost ten times as much as yours.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

As stated plenty of times: ride it!!

Looking back at my first adult mountain bike I sometimes regret it. It was a sporting goods store bike for $150. Sure, it's not a great bike and I quickly outgrew it skill wise... but I never would have bought a $1000 mountain bike if I wasn't sure I would like it!

Just be careful. I have four bikes now and am always scouring CraigsList for more.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Stay away from bolting too much money to it. You get a much better deal on components as part of a complete bike. Just maintain it and ride it.

If you start to have problems with it that really mess with your ability to learn and have fun, you do have choices. You can cannibalize it to build up a bare hardtail frame. It may or may not save you money, so you shouldn't leap into it blindly. You can part it out to help finance a complete hardtail. And, maybe it'll tide you over long enough to start collecting a paycheck, or get on top of moving and buying a car, or whatever other reasons you're cash-starved at the moment - this situation won't last forever.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

ride the bike until it falls apart. If that ever happens, sure you probably will need a new bottom bracket sooner than you would like, but overall, nothing is going sideways.
This is great to get your skills up before you get an expensive bike and bash the crap out of it.


----------



## sugart (Mar 6, 2012)

Kasub said:


> Don't let talk on an Internet forum discourage you. There are some on here that are terrible ambassadors of the sport. They don't realize that their elitist bullsh turns people away or like yourself makes folks second guess what should be a great thing. You have a bike now and with it comes a ticket to the most fun you can legally have. I rode the hell out of my trek 4100 for 8 solid years, the only thing that isn't stock is the crank. Don't worry about how much you spent and what could possibly be upgraded. I am thankful I didn't learn how to ride on a $1500 bike. When I clear a difficult section on my trek no one is thinking "well if I had that bike I could do that too." Like others have said, ride it until stuff starts breaking and then replace as needed. Who cares if a component weighs 450 grams more or forces you to learn how to make adjustments? I have lurked for a while and it seems some people have mountain bikes to take pictures of them and boast about how they lowered the bike weight from 26lbs to 24lbs by only spending $2500. Hopefully you didn't buy your bike so that you could do such things. If you did, well that's $250 down the toilet because very few people care about a FS that is less than $1500. But if you got it to ride and learn, jackpot!


Ive been lurking here for a while, but this pretty much sums up how I felt these past couple of months. Every time you see a thread asking for good bikes in a certain price range, the responses are usually that you need to spend more, there are no bikes worth that price. This sport is with out a doubt the most elitist Ive experienced, and I used to play semi pro paintball which was really bad.

Ride the bike, enjoy it, and find out what you would want to change if you purchased a new bike.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

It is a decent looking bike-I wouldn't worry about it too much either-everyone is right.
Sometimes it is easy to get pulled into the hype-but if it fits your riding that's even better, more importantly budget.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

sugart said:


> This sport is with out a doubt the most elitist Ive experienced, and I used to play semi pro paintball which was really bad.


Tried golf?  Or fishing? 

In cycling there is actually a reasonable threshold when bikes become functional on the trail - and do not endanger health or enjoyment. I would not recommend to ride trails on department store bikes. They just break. Buying cheap full suspension is also fairly pointless. I would usually suggest getting some hardtail in the $300 range and some padded shorts and BMX style shoes and put some plastic BMX platform pedals on.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I think a lot of beginners dont cope well with the fact that if you ride cheap gear a lot, it breaks a lot. They misunderstand that as elitism. Its not. You'll get it once you start riding more. 

Theres nothing wrong with new guys buying a cheap bike to get into the sport. Ride that thing into the ground. If you really start riding frequently, it WILL break. Rings, cables, housings, wheels, hubs. Its nothing to be too concerned about, but when the time comes to get into something more reliable, you'll know it. If that time never comes, thats awesome too.. just keep riding.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess I probably dont poses the skills/balls to ride trails that will push this bike beyond it limits..when that time comes I guess I'll know it one way or another... Then it is time to look for a new ride. For now I will ride this bad boy into the ground.


----------



## eclone (Jan 16, 2012)

Poor equipment can turn you off from the sport. ie. My GF wanted to come riding, her company has a bike program where they will match 50% up to $1000. I tried to talk her into putting out $500 to max it out to get a decent spec bike so she can keep up with my CF HT a bit, but ended getting a $350 pos Norco. It's heavy, inefficient and rides like a bus..so it's not as enjoyable, for the both of us.

I say keep it maintained and clean, go ride it, save up extra change but post it up on CL for the same price you got it for same time. Who knows, it's the season so people are looking to get out. Plus, majority of the general population thinks it's insane to spend the money we do so $250 hits the main demographic.


----------



## sugart (Mar 6, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> I think a lot of beginners dont cope well with the fact that if you ride cheap gear a lot, it breaks a lot. They misunderstand that as elitism. Its not. You'll get it once you start riding more.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with new guys buying a cheap bike to get into the sport. Ride that thing into the ground. If you really start riding frequently, it WILL break. Rings, cables, housings, wheels, hubs. Its nothing to be too concerned about, but when the time comes to get into something more reliable, you'll know it. If that time never comes, thats awesome too.. just keep riding.


So there is nothing of quality under a certain price point? Thats where people get discouraged. If someone throws out a number, its almost never good enough in the beginners forum. Besides some people just want to get out and ride trails and are not concerned with hucking cliffs of getting sponsored by Redbull.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

If you ask for advice youre going to get it. People will ask if they should spend money on ABC's $200.00 bike. Most here will tell them no because of, durability,value etc. Are they wrong in trying to guide people toward a better purchase? Technically theyre right. It may not be what the poster wishes to hear, but its usually true. 
Of course there are going to be some who will tell you if you dont have the latest greatest bikes or parts you will never enjoy yourself or youll be in danger of a catastrophic failure. People are people.
Do not brand all those who feel higher quality is the way to go, as being elitist. My observation is that most on the site enjoy riding and realize its the man not the machine. I think if you read between the lines the general consensus is get the best you can within your price range.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

sugart said:


> So there is nothing of quality under a certain price point? Thats where people get discouraged. If someone throws out a number, its almost never good enough in the beginners forum. Besides some people just want to get out and ride trails and are not concerned with hucking cliffs of getting sponsored by Redbull.


Yes and no...

My first bike was a 300 dollar motobecane. It took one week to bend the rings unusable. The brakes didnt stop the bike (bad discs and housings) at ALL.

I put a 25 dollar XT ring on it, and ~50 bucks in good V's and cables. It was very functional after that. The wheels were sloppy and needed to be rebuilt soon after (I learned to do it at that time). The rear D had zero tension and would toss off the rings if I hit anything, a used LX rear d fixed it for 15 bucks or so.

I like tinkering. It wasnt a big deal to me really, I learned a lot about bikes, but thats kinda my thing. Some guys ride for decades and never learn how to fix a bike. Neither is the "right" way, but a lot of people more lean towards needing help fixing their bike than diving in and fixing it.

If i was the kind of person who didnt want to learn to fix it myself, that bike would have been in the shop weekly, and Id be in a considerable amount of cash.. it would have cost so much at the shop that I could have bought a better bike.

Not bashing cheap bikes, or casual riders who just want to hit the trails. Thats totally cool, get out and ride! Im just saying the cheap stuff breaks if you actually use it. Be prepared to spend a little to fix it... if its going to a shop, be prepared to spend a lot.

The older ~90's bikes seemed to have much more durable components.. some of that crusty old 7/8spd stuff was a tank, and didnt break. These days the low end gear is MUCH more low end.

Ultimately, this is a cycling enthusiast site. A lot of the guys here are really into it, and demand a lot from their gear. I like rock climbing too, but I go a few times a year tops.. if I went to a rock climbing site, I dont think it would be my place to get offended that people call my gear junk (it honestly is :lol: ).


----------



## COneversummer (Mar 15, 2012)

that sucks man


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I sometimes feel like a broken record telling people to buy used. But my deal is that I respect that people have a budget. I have a budget too. And, right now, I would definitely not have the budget to go out and buy a $1500 bike either.

When I have this conversation with my friends and tell them to buy used, I almost always end up kicking myself anew for having bought my own bike at retail. They usually spend about what I did, and while they don't get anything better than what I have now, it took me a long time, a lot of parts swapping, and a lot more expense than might have been necessary to have a nice bike; they're getting theirs right off the bat. Mine has been an object lesson in the function and longevity of entry parts from day one. (Not always a negative object lesson - Alivio is a surprisingly nice group, for example.)

If I'm elitist, oh well. I've been called all kinds of things. I'm going to keep telling people spending in the hundreds that they should phone around and see about buying used.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

I say ride within your means!

You already own the bike, ride the sucker!

My thought on bikes is not unlike my thought on golf clubs.

Start out with the garage sale clubs to see if you like it. If you do, upgrade.
More expensive gear doesn't make you better at that sport, it just means you have more $$!

If I could afford it, I'd have an S-Works Epic Carbon!. Seeing that I can't, I'm more than happy with my Rockhopper HT that doesn't even have disc brakes!!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

sugart said:


> . This sport is with out a doubt the most elitist Ive experienced, and I used to play semi pro paintball which was really bad.
> .


What league? I used to paintball a few years ago.
Your bike isn't that bad, consider it a rail (or like the ion a while back) it's good, not the best but it's a decent starting marker but it won't shoot(ride) like a nt or dm.

I did the buy all parts and put them on a bike that was lower end (03 gt av) and eventually got everything not stock ex. frame, it cost a bit more, but you do learn experience more that way so you basically know how to remove and replace everything and attempting to tune when and if you change things like derailleurs, fork. Just do research on all the parts you get and try to plan out to buy a lot of parts at a time(see below) so you can save on shipping (if you decide to shop online). You can also do the lbs thing too, meet some cool dudes at lbs' and sometimes they might give you a deal.

If you do decide to upgrade parts and then get a new frame(higher end) later on, be sure to find one that will fit the wheels, headset (if you get a real nice one), seatpost (again if you have a nicer one), fork (tapered heads and straight (yours) as well as the same size (1.125/1 1/8 or 1.5 straight) and if you change wheelsets make sure you get a fork that has the same axle type/size (qr/9mm, 15mm, 20mm).I wouldn't bother upgrading the shock, unless you plan to buy a hardtail next or new frame has the same size (very doubtful).I would say do the drivetrain at one time (cassette, chain, shifters (if you decide to go to 9or10spd), rear der, cranks/bb, then wheels, fork and headset together, add bars/stem/grips to either one or separate.


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

just look at it like this, you could have spent $1000.00 on a bike that was worth $250... so your out $250 bucks no big deal. ride it until you get some $ saved up then sell it on CL for $125.00 re-coup half your cost and put it towards your next bike when you can afford it. If you only had $250 budget in the first place then i say you got the best bike you could have gotten for that money... and remember your on the trails now if you would have waited you would have been 6-12 months behind.


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

also you will get your best deal's on a used bike from people you ride with... i picked up my current bike from a buddy and paid $850 for a bike he bought brand new 3 years ago for $3500.... now that your in the game you will meet alot of guys who have bikes and there is always that one guy who has to have the latest and greatest bike and is willing to sell off his old one's to his buddies at the killer deal.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

1Slippy said:


> also you will get your best deal's on a used bike from people you ride with... i picked up my current bike from a buddy and paid $850 for a bike he bought brand new 3 years ago for $3500.... now that your in the game you will meet alot of guys who have bikes and there is always that one guy who has to have the latest and greatest bike and is willing to sell off his old one's to his buddies at the killer deal.


Excellent tip man... gotta keep an eye out for these guys :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Your chances of buying the absolute right bike (for you) the first time around are very close to nil. If your bike holds up long enough for you to save enough for a good bike down the road, and you find you really like riding, then you will have a much better idea of what bike will suit you. As many others have stated, ride the urine out of this bike. Resist upgrading anything significant, learn to work on the bike yourself, hone your skills, make sure you're going to stick with it and start putting money away for the eventual purchase of your dream bike in a year or two. 

That's the smarter way to do. It's not the way I did it. It's not the way many do it. BUT it is the smartest way to do it so you have the best chance of wisely spending your hard earned cash.

For now, just get out and enjoy riding you new rig.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I started off on a cheap Schwinn Prototcol 1.0 (FS) and I learned a lot from it. The bad thing about that bike though was that the BB was cheap and it started to get a little play in it, the whole bike didn't feel like one solid bike and the fork was pretty shoddy...yes I got my money back and it was a good learning experience!

I'd say it is fine to keep so long as it holds up for at least long enough to make it your money's worth.


----------

